# what is a good repair manual for 8n



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

what is a good repair manual and where do I get it. Thanks Ray


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Ray -

START with:  * itshopmanuals.com  *  go for the FO-4 - full name below

Also - you could make a web search for the blue, black and white colored "*Ford Shop Manual FO-4*". (FO-4 is printed in the upper right corner of the cover and it covers 2N, 9N and 8N models.) 

Of course we haven't any idea where you live - but any OK-to-good-or-better farm store should have one as well.

TSC (Tractor Supply Company) usually does have it in their sub-miniature / micro sized tractor parts department (usually in the far back corner of the store).

*If you do* go to TSC please refrain from buying ANY poorly cloned "tractor parts" from China (Chineseium Junk). Some is usable but much is NOT.

You have been warned.

- Joe -


----------

